# Habe heftige temperaturprobleme mit meiner CORSAIR H100i auf einem Intel i7 4770k



## AMDvsNVIDIA (6. Januar 2015)

Bin von nem EKL Brocken 1 zur H100i gewechselt weil ich die 4,5 GHz in Angriff nehmen wollte,  doch musste ich feststellen das nichtmal die 4,2 GHz die Anliegen richtig gekühlt werden..... 

Im ideal hab ich gute Temperaturen von 28-30 C. Mit runtertakten auf 800 Mhz
Aber sobald der volle Takt anliegt und ich ne Anwendung verwende ( Spiel) gehen die Temperaturen bis auf 99 C.
Das kann doch nicht richtig sein oder.....?


MFG. AMDvsNVIDIA


----------



## keinnick (6. Januar 2015)

Nein, das ist zu viel. Hast Du geprüft ob der Kühlkörper richtig sitzt und nicht zu viel WLP drauf ist? Evtl. auch noch mal checken ob die Pumpe überhaupt läuft.


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (6. Januar 2015)

Ja das habe ich schon geprüfte,  beide schleiche sind auch gleich warm und die pumpe geht bei 2200 Umdrehungen..... 
WLP ist ne dünne Schicht drauf 
Weiß echt nicht weiter...


----------



## freezy94 (6. Januar 2015)

Noch mal abnehmen und neu montieren.
Interessant wären auch deine OC-Settings.


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (6. Januar 2015)

Ich betreibe den i7 bei 4,2 GHz bei 1,163 V  16GB RAM


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Januar 2015)

hast du noch nen anderen kühler übrig?


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (6. Januar 2015)

Ja habe noch den EKL Brocken der vorher drauf war.....
Bei dem geht es aber ich habe ja nicht umsonst so viel Geld ausgegeben das ich den alten wieder nehme......


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Januar 2015)

> Ja habe noch den EKL Brocken der vorher drauf war.....


Ich dachte eher an einen boxed kühler zum kurtzen testen obs an der cpu oder am kühler liegt.

Sitzt der aufsatz auch gerade auf der cpu den es klingt so als ob er einen schlechten kontakt hätte oder die pupe nicht läuft -> verstopfung?


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (6. Januar 2015)

Habe ihn noch mal abgenommen und wieder festgemacht das selbe Ergebnis 
Die pumpe geht aber bei 2200 Rmp


----------



## marvinj (6. Januar 2015)

Das ist ja Volllast...
Was ist mit den Lüftern? Drehen die sich ggf viel zu langsam? Oder ist die Temperaturanzeige defekt?


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (6. Januar 2015)

Die Lüfter drehen sich ja und das auf voller Kraft und trotzdem geht die Temperatur bei Belastung nicht runter..... 
Kotz......
Das nervt.....


----------



## freezy94 (6. Januar 2015)

Entweder falsch montiert, Pumpe verunreinigt oder eine Verstopfung. Meine Theorien, alles Andere macht wenig Sinn.


----------



## SaftSpalte (6. Januar 2015)

dann wohl eher zurückbringen - dumm gelaufe



edit : Bevor etwas kaputt geht


----------



## hema8193 (6. Januar 2015)

Hi,

Mach doch mal Screens von der Mobo wie der Kühler sitzt. Ich vermute auch das dieser nicht aufliegt.


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (6. Januar 2015)

Habe den Pc grade nicht hier..... 
Kann es auch an der Steuerrung vom Mainbord liegen? 
Ist ein MSI Z87 G 45 Gaming


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Januar 2015)

Hast du die folie abgezogen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Januar 2015)

Das wäre jetzt auch meine erste Frage ob den die Folie ab ist ?
Sonst kann es nur daran liegen das der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt... Beide Schläuche dürfen auch nicht gleich warm sein... Ist zwar nur eine kurze Distanz aber selbst bei den Kompakt Dingern muss das Wasser das aus dem Radiator zur CPU fliest kühler sein als das was von der CPU fliest!


----------



## Captain_Bedal (6. Januar 2015)

Wenn die Schläuche gleich warm sind, würde ich auf eine Verstopfung im Radiator tippen. Je nach dem wie da die Durchlaufstruktur ist, wäre es möglich, dass nicht die volle Menge der Kühlfläche genutzt wird. Theorethisch, wie gesagt.

Grüße


----------



## Slam-It (7. Januar 2015)

Die Schläuche fühlen sich nur gleich warm an, da der Temperaturunterschied der Flüssigkeit in den beiden Schläuchen ca. 2 K beträgt und man das schwer bis gar nicht erfühlen kann. Wenn sie jedoch wirklich (gemessen mit Wärmebildkamera oder ähnlichem) gleich warm sind schließe ich mich den Meinungen der Anderen an, Verstopfung, Luft im System oder Beschädigung.

Ich glaube nicht dass der Plastikschutz am Kühlblock vergessen wurde, da das bei der H100i keine Folie sondern ein hartes "Plastikcover" ist. 
Die Pumpe sollte immer auf der angegebenen Drehzahl laufen.
Über welche Software ließt du die Pumpendrehzahl aus? Ich habe bei mir im Idle KURZ alle Lüfter ausgemacht um keine sich Bewegende Teile im PC zu haben, um dann kurz an den CPU-Block zu fassen und zu schauen ob die Pumpe läuft  ist keine hoch wissenschaftliche Methode aber man merkt ob sie läuft oder nicht.
Wenn du nichts findest auf jeden Fall zurück schicken, bei meinem 4790K bekomme ich bei 4,2GHz max. 70°C mit der H100i.
Gruß Slam


----------



## chischko (7. Januar 2015)

Hi, kann mich Slam-It nur anschließen! Ich hab die H110 drauf aber ich bekomm mit meinem 4790K höchstens um die 85°C bei 4*4,6Ghz (ohne Voltage Manipulation). 
Meine Einschätzung ist auch, dass entweder die Software falsche Werte ausgibt (womit misst du?) oder der Kühler falsch montiert ist. Der 4790K hat zwar eine leichte Verbesserung im Thermal-Management gegenüber dem 4770K erfahren, aber das kann ch mir nicht vorstellen als Ursache. 
Gut zu wissen wäre: Hast du eine Verifikationmöglichkeit wie z.B. ein Infrarot- oder Laserthermometer? Oft gehen auch dünne Temperaturfühler wie sie z.B. bei anchner Lüftersteuerung mit geliefert werden o.Ä. Damit kann man auch schon mal Trends ablesen. Werden die Schläuche schnell merklich wärmer? Denn bei 99°C müsste das ganze System (die WaKü!) innerhalb kurzer Zeit sehr warm werden. 
Wird der Radiator über die ganze Fläche hinweg gleichmäßig erwärmt oder nur punktuell? 
Ändert sich was wenn du die Lüfter anhälst? Evtl. werden die Steigungsflanken der Temperaturverläufe ja steiler o.Ä. Wäre ein hilfreicher Indikator. 
Mach doch mal einen Volllast Test über 15 oder 30 Minuten mit dem Intel Extreme Tuning Utility (kann man schön die Verläufe der Temperaturen und Nutzlast etc. aufzeichnen) und poste die Verläufe. Da kann man evtl auch schon einmal was interpretieren.


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Januar 2015)

Die Lüfter sind aber auch richtig montiert, also dass sie nicht gegenläufig laufen?


----------



## Eckism (7. Januar 2015)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sind aber auch richtig montiert, also dass sie nicht gegenläufig laufen?



Wie soll'n das gehen?
Ob die Dinger nu am Kühler blasen oder saugen ist herzlichst egal.


----------



## ASD_588 (7. Januar 2015)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *bschicht86*
> ...





> Wie soll'n das gehen?
> Ob die Dinger nu am Kühler blasen oder saugen ist herzlichst egal.




wen ein lüfter falsch montiert ist dan blasen sich die üfter gegenseitig an und dadurch ist die effektieve kühlleistung sehr niedrig.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (7. Januar 2015)

bekommt der Radi genug Luft .... wenn er nur warme luft zieht ist das auch nicht so optimal ...

ansonsten kann ich mir auch nur vorstellen falsch bzw nicht ganz richtig montiert


----------



## Eckism (7. Januar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> wen ein lüfter falsch montiert ist dan blasen sich die üfter gegenseitig an und dadurch ist die effektieve kühlleistung sehr niedrig.



Die Lüfter werden doch nur einseitig montiert, wie sollen die sich dann gegenseitig anblasen?


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (7. Januar 2015)

er meint wenn beide luft in das case blasen


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (7. Januar 2015)

Habe die Kühlung so eingestellt da vorne 2 140 mm Lüfter reinblasen hinten ein 140mm unten ein 120mm und oben die H100i mit 2 120mm Lüfter....
Die Kappe ist natürlich nicht mehr drauf.....
Die Lüfter pusten auf den Radiator... 
Der i7 hatt nur ne Spannung von 1,163 V
Der H100i war vorher bei nem Kumpel drauf und der hatt nen FX 8350 hitzkopf und der war  nur bei max 60.C
Das Programm heißt Corsair Link.....


----------



## Gadget2 (9. Januar 2015)

Welche Version von Corsair Link hast du? Wenn es Version 2.7.5361 ist, lad dir mal die *Version **2.7.5339*. 

Corsair Link ist gerade was bestimmte CPU's angeht manchmal etwas buggy, hast du die Temperaturen mal mit dem Programm Core Temp geprüft?


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (9. Januar 2015)

Ja das Programm Core temp hab ich immer offen...
Habe CORSAIR LINK wieder entfernt das es nicht ordentlich regelt....


----------



## stmeister (13. Januar 2015)

Corsair Link Software Updates / H100i Firmware Info

Hallo ,
 oben ein link zu verschieden Corsairlink Versionen.
Ich habe auch die H100i , meine erste amtshandlung war die original WLP zu tauschen .
dann habe ich die Backplate des Kühlers mit gummiunterlegscheiben etwas vom Mainboard entfernt  damit die Gewindestücke einwenig strammer sitzen .
Du hast geschrieben das der Kühler vorher auf einem AMD Cpu lief , hast du auch die Gewinde Stücke für Intel Mainboards benutzt , die sind nämlich etwas Kürzer 
.
MFG


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (14. Januar 2015)

Ja habe ich ....
Es funktioniert jetzt alles habe nur die 4 Metallunterlegescheiben fergessen gehabt.  Der Kühler hatte keinen kontakt dadurch , jetzt habe jetzt bei Prime 95    65C. einfach super ....  

Kann geschlossen werden danke euch noch mal ....^^


----------



## mjay88 (27. Januar 2015)

...na zum Glück läufts jetzt


----------

